# Chipping Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD



## Cookeworld

I've had a search on this forum for recent posts on this subject and they are all from a few years back, so I just wanted to see what the current thinking is. 

I have a 7 berth MH (so its big & heavy) on a 2005 Ducato 2.8 JTD chassis. Only done one 300 mile journey so far and got 25MPG for 55-60MPH. 

A few questions: 

1. Is a ECU remap considered better than a Smartbox or Van Aaken box? 

2. I understand MPG should increase by 10-15% and BHP by up to 30 extra. Is that right? 

3. Have researched Angel Tuning who seem to have good references on their website and offer a mobile service. Has anyone on MHF used Angel and what was your experience? 

4. Also have talked to PD Tuning in North East. They advocate me going to them because they need to use their special machines that mobile folk can't use. Any truth in that? 

5. How much should a remap cost? £250 seems good value is that about right? 

6. Has anyone had any really bad experiences after a remap? 

Many thanks

Tim


----------



## DJP

Hi
I would consider a remap unless you can get hold (cheap) of a Van Aiken box. We had our Chieftain 2.8 chipped by Van Aiken in 2007 (sadly they are no longer is business in the UK) and the increase in torque and performance was incredable.
If you decide to go the remap route, look at WOW power. They seem to be excellent and give you the choice of remap for either extra power (Torque) or improved economy. The Van Aiken "chip" did not improve the fuel consumption and I am a little sceptical about the statements of the remapping companies on their claims for improved consumption, but fully believe and I have seen the improvements in increased torque/power.
be careful if buying a second hand Van Aiken box that it is suitable for your engine code. My Chieftain, registered in May 2006 was the first to be re chipped on that engine batch. WOW Power have some good show offers on (sub £250) as NEC and Peterboro are coming up soon it maybe worth the wait.
I would be happy with 25mpg on that sort of journey/speed. Our Chieftain never achieved that level, usually around 22/23mpg both before and after "Chipping".


----------



## charleyfen

Hi 
i have a 2.8jtd swift kon-tiki had it remap by alex at boosters lots more torque and performance and now getting 28-30 mpg been done now for 18 months no problems :lol:


----------



## blackbirdbiker

We had our re-mapping done at Shepton Mallet by *Boost*
and we now get 30 mpg ish, bags more power. Problem now is I have to make sure I don't ruin the clutch :wink:

Keith


----------



## Neca

*Motorhome performance*

I had my 2.8 JTD re mapped by Graham from WOW power and opted for the power upgrade, the difference in mid range torque is really noticeable and makes the whole driving experience a lot better with less gear changes etc, regarding cost I cannot remember but once I get home I will check the invoice.
I have had no problems at all with the remap, I was advised though that if you take your MH to a dealer and they plug in the diagnostic computer this can sometimes remove or upset the re mapping, I have no proof of this it was just hearsay.

Overall very impressed.


----------



## PaulW2

Is chipexpress (chipexpress.com) any good? 

They have a plug in box for each model that promises similar gains to that achieved by remappers. However, there is no risk of things being reset (or detected) during a service as you can simply remove the plug-in before having it serviced.

Paul


----------



## jud

*remap*

:roll: hi cookeworld we used the quantum remap ( wow power ) lifetime warranty custom remapping no-quibble 30 day money back guarantee 08456 529 530 and they come to you take about 30 to 40 mins it gives me 4 m.p.g more at 56 m.p.h and the power 160 to 192 b.h.p so watch your clutch ,jud


----------



## metblue

*tuning*

Hi,I had my last motorhome a Swift Kontiki 2.8 chipped,I bought it of ebay from a company called "The Italian Speed Store" changes from 128 to 158 bhp torque from 300nm to 380nm.
I fitted it myself as it was "plug and play" easy to fit ,ordered/paid online,it was delivered from Italy c/w instructions within 6 days.
It is on ebay (300431480532)at the moment and is reduced to £69.90 at the moment.
Ran the Kontiki for over two years with no problems,managed to get 31mpg on run to Salou a couple of years ago.
Wish you luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Cookeworld

Clipper thanks for the PM. I can't reply cos I don't subscribe at mo. However if you want to contact me direct email is: [email protected]
Don't know if thats allowed.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## catzontour

*re map*

Hi try Wow Tuning our 2.8 JTD is like a sports car now!

Bob


----------



## Euramobilly

Re Neca'a comment above. The remap will only be lost if the dealer updates (reflashes) the ECU. There is no problem with them checking fault codes or other diagnostics. If you have a remapped van you can ask them not to do any ECU updates without telling you when you have it serviced. It's unlikely that an idependant garage will be able to do this anyway unless they are Fiat (or whatever) specialist. 

However, if it's under warranty it might get complicated if you admit to a remap and then subsequently make an engine or drive chain claim. I think quality remaps are fine as long as you don't suddenly start driving like the stig afterwards!


----------



## LittleGreyCat

charleyfen said:


> Hi
> i have a 2.8jtd swift kon-tiki had it remap by alex at boosters lots more torque and performance and now getting 28-30 mpg been done now for 18 months no problems :lol:


Could you provide a link to the company?

Google gave me a Boosters site which claimed


> Answer: By remapping a turbo diesel engines ECU it should produce 30 - 50% extra BHP and 60 - 75% increase on torque depending on exact specification.


This seems difficult to believe.

Wow offer 26% on horsepower and 23% on torque for the Fiat 2.8 JTD which seems impressive but more believeable

Cheers

LGC


----------



## tony645

Had mine re=mapped last year, went for the power/torque option, up from standard 127bhp to 172bhp, totally different driving experience now, much smoother, less gearchanges and loads more torque and all pulling 5000kgs around.
As for fuel consumption, I was a bit dubious about their claims, however mines now up to 25,7mpg at around 60mph, up from 22mpg.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I cannot understand that an increase in power which must result in more fuel being used but gives better mpg.

Light foot is the answer


Dave p


----------



## tony645

More torque less revs!


----------



## zappy61

*Re mapping*

Try Harold at Cartech great bloke, you can ask him all the questions you want and no pressure.

Graham


----------



## LittleGreyCat

tony645 said:


> Had mine re=mapped last year, went for the power/torque option, up from standard 127bhp to 172bhp, totally different driving experience now, much smoother, less gearchanges and loads more torque and all pulling 5000kgs around.
> As for fuel consumption, I was a bit dubious about their claims, however mines now up to 25,7mpg at around 60mph, up from 22mpg.


May one ask by whom?


----------



## tony645

I`ll have to look for the reciept, was a local company but they cover lancashire and cheshire, they had an offer on for £199, usual price was £250.
here. www.remapz.co.uk


----------



## jacknjill

Hi all,
had my 2.8 remapped a few months ago, previous mpg 23 - 26.
my last 3 outings returned 23.5, 31 and 26.
there is more power there if needed but tend only to use 
it overtaking lorries otherwise try keeping it to 60mph.
peter.


----------



## jonegood

I tried Cartech and just got messed about so I went to WOW.
great service and what a difference. Massive improvement!! More drivable - a bit better on fuel ( but then Im enjoying the extra pulling power.


----------



## LittleGreyCat

Thanks for the info.

Looking at remapz (who are cheaper than Wow but nowhere near me) they have a payback time through fuel savings of between 10,000 and 20,000 miles.

Yer average motor caravan user isn't going to cover that mileage any time soon, so the justification would have to be easier driving.

A thought - if you just want more acceleration and a higher top speed use a heavier right foot. 8O 

Reading the tables backwards if you for instance drop from 27.5mpg to 25mpg it could cost you just over £200 in the next 10,000 miles.

Cheaper than a remap. :lol: 

Cheers

LGC


----------



## thefatlady

I had my Burstner 660i 2.8JTD remapped about 18 months ago. I drive it hard and I have found an improvement in acceleration and holding speed on hills. I don't need to change down anywhere near so often. Fuel consumption is about the same, but I didn't expect an improvement for the same style of driving. I like to cruise at up to 80mph on the clock whenever possible, but whatever I do it returns about 23 mpg. Top speed is about 95mph (on the clock).

For the mileage I do and bearing in mind that lots of these engines are used by white van man, I'm not concerned about extra strain on the engine/transmission. Overall I'm glad I had it done.


----------



## wakk44

thefatlady said:


> I like to cruise at up to 80mph on the clock


Hello fatlady,

I hope you didn't do that on our UK roads otherwise you will be singing when it's over and you get a speeding ticket.

Perhaps it is acceptable on Austrian roads :wink:


----------



## Penquin

Our remap has made the engine smoother and the fuel consumption slightly better but there is a marked improvement nn aailable power so do not need to change gear, but *NO WAY WOULD I THINK OF DOING 80mph.*

Such a ludicrous comment is likely to attract very negative comments........ IMO

MH are not designed for anything like that speed and to me it is potentially dangerous to try it.

Dave


----------



## clive1821

I give my impressions, I had mine re maped about 18 months ago, simply to have the extra power when I need it, the mpg has not changed around the 22mpg as it was before but the power increase is very noticable, with all the weight it has to cart around.... so with care driving (the clutch was mentioned correctley) it was money well spent...


----------



## thefatlady

WAK44, like most motorists, I would never, of course, knowingly exceed a UK speed limit.:wink: I assume that you can see from my IP address that I am at present in Austria. The Austrians would not be keen on it either. Note the "wherever possible" qualifier.

Penguin, you may think it inappropriate, but it is certainly not a ludicrous comment. I now wish I hadn't posted that bit, but it is a fact and it is relevant to remapping My A-class is stable at 80mph. On my last 650 mile journey abroad, I averaged 64mph, including stops. 

I travel abroad quite a bit and, whilst I drive faster than most motorhomes, I am certainly not the fastest. 

I'll won't expand because, as you say, it will probably attract negative comments.


----------



## rotorywing

Aren't they now checking for re-maps during MOT's, thought I read it somewhere ?

Martin


----------



## rogerblack

Have you thought of having a TUNIT device or similar fitted? Worked for us*, and has the benefit that we can easily re-adjust it ourselves if required to deal with different road type/driving requirements. Also it can be removed and refitted at nominal cost if you update vehicle, hence helping with payback.

*One of the biggest benefits we find is that it has almost eliminated having to change down from 5 to 4 on motorways, a boon when on cruise control with a manual box.


----------



## Penquin

thefatlady said:


> Penguin, you may think it inappropriate, but it is certainly not a ludicrous comment. I now wish I hadn't posted that bit, but it is a fact and it is relevant to remapping My A-class is stable at 80mph. On my last 650 mile journey abroad, I averaged 64mph, including stops.


My comment about that speed stands, IMO MH are not designed for that sort of speed, they are effectively HGV's and as such have a lot of mass to change direction or slow down. Such acceleration forces are high.

My comments come from legally driving similar large vehicles only with blue lights and audible warning devices for 15 years. The level of skill needed for such things does not come easily and takes a large amount of practice under supervision. It is not necessarily you that may cause the problem but other drivers who do not anticipate a vehicle of that size doing that speed.

To average 64 mph including stops for a 650 mile journey is not a thing that I would be proud of - to me it smacks of driving without due care............

There are guidelines as to how long one should rest every 2 hours of driving;

http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/reposit...ographs - Goods Vehicles in GB and Europe.pdf

page 18 includes;

driving time 2 hours - break time 45 minutes - driving time 4.5 hours - break 45 minutes - driving time 2.5 hours. Total = 9 hours

by your admission you must have been driving involved IN EXCESS of 10 hours (average speed = 64 mph, journey = 650 miles time = 10 hours 9 minutes)

VOSA (and the EU regs) cover that too for 10 hours *driving* BUT the overall duration for such a driving time is 11.5 hours so that does not fit your statement........

Hence my concerns that what you have admitted for driving effectively an HGV is not safe. Sadly, road traffic collisions are frequently due to driver fatigue...

" _research shows that driver fatigue may be a contributory factor in up to 20% of road accidents 1, and up to one quarter of fatal and serious accidents_"

source;
http://www.rospa.com/roadsafety/adviceandinformation/driving/driverfatigue/default.aspx

so I stand by my comment for those collective reasons, such a trip is unsafe and puts other (innocent) people at risk. :evil:

but discussions about this are of course; {offtopic} c/w the title of this thread.........

Dave


----------



## peejay

This one doesn't need chipping :roll: ...






Pete


----------



## 747

rogerblack said:


> Have you thought of having a TUNIT device or similar fitted? Worked for us*, and has the benefit that we can easily re-adjust it ourselves if required to deal with different road type/driving requirements. Also it can be removed and refitted at nominal cost if you update vehicle, hence helping with payback.
> 
> *One of the biggest benefits we find is that it has almost eliminated having to change down from 5 to 4 on motorways, a boon when on cruise control with a manual box.


I also have a Tunit box fitted and I am happy with the performance.

ps, I cannot afford to drive at 80 mph. My MPG would fall off a cliff at that speed. 

pps, if the poster has a solar panel, I hope it is fastened down properly. :lol:


----------



## dipper17

*Mercedes Sprinter 3.0 Automatic*

Has anybody had a Mercedes 3.0 V6 Sprinter remapped. I am concerned about the automatic transmission side of the MH. Any comments would be appreciated.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Scattycat

We've done about 1000 miles since fitting our Cheetah clip on system.

Before fitting we were getting around 22 mpg. We've tried settings up and down the settings range. Some giving us better torque less mpg/ less torque better mpg finally settling for the 2nd from lowest setting

Over a variety of terrains, making full use of the gear-box (keeping the revs flowing rather than the engine struggeling), and keeping the top speed on open roads to around 60mph and motorways at 65/70 mph. we seem to be getting around 26/27 mpg on cheap supermarket diesel.


----------



## thefatlady

Penguin, I take your points, but you are extrapolating from part of the information.

1. Such journeys are undertaken almost entirely on motorways.

2. You assume one driver. I am considering the van's capability. On such a trip we have two drivers.

3. As a Chartered Engineer, I am well aware of the implications of force, mass, momentum and acceleration. That is reinforced by having driven many tortuous mountain passes with lots of hairpins, a totally different driving style.

4. It is not a matter of pride or otherwise, just fact.

Over and out.


----------



## coppo

Wow you must fly by us then, our max 56mph(usually 50) seems pedestrian in comparison.

Paul.


----------



## teal

*What benifits for 2.0jtd*

Our Mobilvetta Driver 52 has the 2.0 jtd engine, it losses power going up gradients and wonder whether we would benefit by having a TURBOTUNER box fitted, they have said its £204 ,fit myself.I am not looking to go faster just less changing gear when it runs out of puff.


----------



## Markus123

Hi to all on this forum, im in the process of buying a Knaus 2002 2.8jtdi Automatic, Im wondering however if it is possible to remap / chip an automatic? I loved the MH but the only thing I was a bit worried about was the power & sluggish acceleration, I also test drove a newer 2003 JTDI manual & the power difference was amazing.
Any info advice on the auto box would be welcome.
Thanks, M


----------



## big-t

I have a hobby 750 and on a long run get 30 mpg , I did think of chipping but my fitter said no to an old engine,


----------

